# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  О том, как "Литератерная газета" людей пугала

## Shu_b

*О том, как "Литератерная газета" людей пугала*

Посещая различные сайты в Интернете на dirty.ru натолкнулся на ссылку на статью во вполне уважаемой "Литературной газете" на статью явно бредового содержания под названием "Дьявол XXI века". Ну ладно - Евгений Касперский нам пророчит грядущий апокалипсис, господа из ЛГ пошли ещё дальше. Оказывается, Интернет приводит в мутациям и изменениям в коре головного мозга. А интервью корреспондента с академиком (!!!) Международной академии информатизации, директора НИИ конверсионных и организационных технологий Владимиром Севастьяновым без слёз читать просто невозможно. Цитирую:
– Я слышала, что в Сети существуют и вирусы-убийцы. Это правда?
– Около 8 лет назад появился психофизический вирус «666», реализованный по технологии 25-го кадра. Его связывают примерно с 50 известными смертельными случаями. Число вызванных им патологических нарушений не известно.
Вирусом «666» генерируют на экране компьютера вставки (которые ваше сознание даже не воспринимает!). Комбинации цветовых пятен приводят за несколько секунд к началу резонансных явлений в кровеносной системе головного мозга. Возникают перепады давления от спазма сосудов, разрывы сосудов, кровоизлияния. Итогом становятся тяжёлые формы инсульта и в ряде случаев – летальный исход.
По принципу 25-го кадра в 2000 году в одной из азиатских стран был создан и вирус 25-th. Century. Fox. Он предназначен для подрыва российской экономики в целом. Вирус активизируется исключительно при работе с программами делового характера – текстовыми и графическими редакторами, электронными таблицами, бухгалтерскими программами. Воспринимая на подсознательном уровне одну из 128 фраз, которые вирус «подсовывает» в каждый 25-й кадр изображения, многие начинают нервничать, производительность труда и настроение падают. В одной из разновидностей этого вируса вам внушают фразу: «Кончай работать, выпей пива!»
Теперь понятно, почему многие администраторы и люди, близкие к компьютерам так любят пиво (к таким относит себя и ньюсмейкер)! Почитайте - получите заряд бодрости на всю неделю.
Cтатья: http://www.lgz.ru/archives/html_arch...Polosy/4_1.htm

Источник: uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

Да, хороший бред. 
А вот тут отклики читателей:
http://replay.fastbb.ru/index.pl?1-0...0-0-1130233657
Не, однозначно надо зарегиться там и ответить на эту тему на том форуме.
Поприкалываться, что ли...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

да бред сивой кобыла...............

----------

